# I got baby chicks



## bcostello (Mar 1, 2009)

Seven of them. They are so cute. When they go to sleep, they just kinda fall out. Sometimes they stretch one foot out behind their body as they sleep. I could watch them for hours. For now, they're living in the greenhouse.


----------



## Clark (Mar 1, 2009)

Are these egg-layers, or a four letter 'f' word?


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 1, 2009)

Very Cute! What variety are they?


Ramon


----------



## NYEric (Mar 1, 2009)

Cute.


----------



## philoserenus (Mar 1, 2009)

just a curious Q, growing them in the greenhouse and then?... a source of organic fertilizer and eggs?


----------



## bcostello (Mar 1, 2009)

They are all females, hopefully, and only for laying eggs. They are Barred Rocks and Ameraucanas. The first lay brown eggs and the second lay a variety of colors, blues to greens. After 4-5 weeks they will have some feathers and can go outside in their coop and run.


----------



## Elena (Mar 1, 2009)

Very cute, hope they do well for you


----------



## nikv (Mar 1, 2009)

Cute! Have you named them all yet?


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 1, 2009)

neat.
some friends of mine outside of nyc have some too and they're really diggin' on 'em!
have fun


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 1, 2009)

I am very jealous. They are illegal in the city here. (I sneaked and I did had two chickens for one summer though)


----------



## Rick (Mar 1, 2009)

Is this a 4-H project?

I did this a couple of times when my kids were little.


----------



## Ron-NY (Mar 1, 2009)

my neighbor has chickens...I always know where to go if I ever am in need of an egg. Have fun with them!


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 1, 2009)

Clark Edward said:


> Are these egg-layers, or a four letter 'f' word?



:rollhappy::rollhappy: We have to be honest - sooner or later aren't they all four letter 'f' words? ........ or
would they be an 's' word?


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 1, 2009)

Aww, they are so cute. Have fun with them.


----------



## bcostello (Mar 1, 2009)

nikv said:


> Cute! Have you named them all yet?




I have names, but haven't decided who is named what yet. I originally got 6, one died (it never acted right after I got it home), went back and got 2 more the next day. Everybody is doing well now. They are really sensitive to temp. levels. The heat lamp is on 24-7.


----------



## Gilda (Mar 1, 2009)

Cute ! Do you have a predator problem with your coop or is it tightly enclosed ? We use to have possums get our big chickens at night in the hen house. Too many predators around us !


----------



## bcostello (Mar 1, 2009)

Gilda said:


> Cute ! Do you have a predator problem with your coop or is it tightly enclosed ? We use to have possums get our big chickens at night in the hen house. Too many predators around us !



I have #%*#$$~!^*& raccoons/possums eating up my birdseed. I will lock the chickens up tight at night.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 1, 2009)

If you have racoons your birds are in danger. They are incredibly resourceful and if hungry will go for the birds!


----------



## bcostello (Mar 1, 2009)

NYEric said:


> If you have racoons your birds are in danger. They are incredibly resourceful and if hungry will go for the birds!



Relocation may be in order. Need any coons up your way?


----------



## NYEric (Mar 2, 2009)

They're already here, along w/ skunks, deer, aligators...


----------



## Heather (Mar 5, 2009)

Those are adorable. When I drove by our town common tonight they had the farmer's market sign up with a note on it saying they were having a chicken raising class. I've always wanted to raise them. The araucana eggs are awesome. 

Anyone read Barbara Kingsolver's book about raising everything they eat? I have it and am planning to. Someday.


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 5, 2009)

They are lovely and cute!!!!! I hope they do fine and grow!!! keep us posted!!!

Did you get them so that they lay eggs and you use the eggshell for the calciferous paphs you have????:rollhappy::rollhappy:oke:oke:


----------

